# Suggestions for quality cart/trailer



## Hot Spot (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello everyone. Looking for advice on a good quality ATV cart to pull behind my ATV. Something narrow enough to fit down trails with good ground clearance and larger wheels. Will be using it to haul firewood, hunting/fishing gear, yard waste, etc. Must have a ball hitch. Must be a composite material. 

So far the ones I have found at Home Depot, Tractor Supply, etc are all cheap metal variety with poor ground clearance and small wheels.

Appreciate any feedback and pics of what you guys use.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Find an old single place jet ski trailer. Customize to your likin's. Hard to break.

You can find them on craigslist every once in a while.

Her ya go... Ready to be turned into an ATV wood hauler.

https://annarbor.craigslist.org/bpo/d/triton-aluminum-jet-ski/6705348319.html


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Country manufacturing in Ohio makes a good quality dual axle trailer. If you want a great ATV trailer go to Canada and bring back one of their walking beam trailers that are made for moose hunting. I was amazed what they can haul.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Have you checked out DR’s Versa Trailer? It’s not composite but appears to be well built.


----------



## Hot Spot (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. I was just shocked at the prices of a good quality pull behind trailer/cart.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Polar HD1500 dump cart with optional side rack kit converts 22cu ft carrying capacity to 34 or 35 cu ft carrying capacity. If you want two axles they offer it but does not increase weight carrying capacity. For me I do not want the extra axles and tires for maintenance or to get hang up. Hoping most will be buoyant for going through water and less resistance for sliding over muck.

They offer another option to offer a 2" ball coupler instead of hitch pin standard. Most likely my next major purchase to get in and out of tight quarters for firewood.

Lot of satisfied good reviews it doesn't break the bank. It also have many u tube positive reviews as well.

Stores do not carry it but can be delivered. Right now out of stock.

https://www.homedepot.com/s/Polar%201500%20dump%20cart?searchtype=text&NCNI-5


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Look for an old boat trailer, maybe for a 12' or 14' boat. Shorten the tongue and build a bed on it. CHEAP and works.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Expensive but pac rat trailers are amazing. Used them in AK, friends had a couple of them. If I didn't have a nice aluminum trailer I would have bought one in a heart beat.


----------

